# Would this Mitsubishi Galant be ok for UberX//Lyft in PA near Phlly?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm afraid to get any smaller a car because of the much higher death rates they have even when they have good crash test ratings.
This is the car I'm looking at buying for Uberx. 
5 stars driver front, front offset and side impact crash test ratings and 3200+ lbs curb weight are my minimum requirements.
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/636315574/overview/


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

It looks good to me. The back seat looks big and the leather is a good thing for cleanup. Don't know about Mitsubishi dependability.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I'm afraid to get any smaller a car because of the much higher death rates they have even when they have good crash test ratings.
> This is the car I'm looking at buying for Uberx.
> 5 stars driver front, front offset and side impact crash test ratings and 3200+ lbs curb weight are my minimum requirements.
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/636315574/overview/


I would check with your local market to ensure the vehicle is accepted as an UberX. 2006 is 9 years old and I am pretty sure the cut off is 10 years...


----------

